# Animationen in Realfilm hineinzeichnen



## thomy07 (2. August 2007)

Hallo!

ich sollte in einen bestehenden Realfilm (ca. 400 Einzelframes (jepgs) vektorielle Animationen hineinzeichnen.
Kennt sich evt. jemand damit aus?
Welches Programm würdet ihr dafür empfehlen?
ich habe Adobe Illustrator, After Effects, Flash und Toon Boom Studio...

Danke und viele Grüße, Craig


----------

